# coilover install



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
As I prep for a future install, which I hope to do myself, I was curious what tools I need. 
I imagine since its a coilover, I don't need spring compressors or anything, just take off the wheels and brakes (or move them out of the way) unbolt the top (under hood) and bottom (behind brakes) of the old assembly, and then bolt in the new one. All I need is a decent socket wrench and jack stands. 
If I'm wrong or missing anything, please let me know.

Seth


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you might neet the spring compressor just for the removal of the spring off of the old strut, unless you are replacing that too, but just the basic ratchet with the size you need, a jack, and you will need something to grind the lip off the strut for the coilover sleeve, but be careful not to go too far and break into the cartridge

let me know if you need anything else, I just went through this recently


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

u will need a deep well socket size 17mm to remove the bolt on top of the strut and a 17mm socket and wrench to remove the strut from the lower bracket(cant think of what to call it). you dont need a spring compressor really. there is a trick w/a jack u can do. place the jack under the a arm and raise the jack some. loosen and remove the top 17mm nut only(not the smaller nuts all around), slowly lower the jack down, remove the remaining 17mm bolts holding the strut on, and you can now remove the strut. oh dont forget to unclip the clip that holds your brake line to the strut. sorry if my method was confusing..but im half asleep..if u need me to explain it further just aim me. btw...be very careful if u use the method i just stated...if u drop the jack quickly it could still shoot the spring.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

but to be really honest, I'm not sure if you are going the route of using the same struts or not, most do not, especially if a lot of miles on the old struts, just loosen the 3 outer nuts on top, unclip brake line from strut, and loosen the two bolts through the strut, and just remove the whole assembly, unless you are going to need parts from other assembly, also you can just set up a board or something like I did, and loosen the center bolt slowly, that way if anything pops off it doesn't hit anything, especially the car, damn, I knew I should have taken pics when doing mine


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

This should be very helpful.
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

even if you are replacing the struts u can still use the same method. of course there are probably 100 different ways to do it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks,
I think the misunderstanding here will be cleared by saying that I am replacing my springs/struts with a full coilover (tein for exmaple). Not just the coils. So the strut and spring on the coilover unit are replacing the OEM ones. Which is why I figured (once the new coilover is assembled) that I only need ot unbolt the old one and bolt in the new one. 2 bolts on the stering behind the rbakes, and 3 up top under the hood.
That is unless I am missing something.

Seth

P.S. now to read that link from 057.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

exactly, since replacing the full set up, just unbolt, unclip the brakes, and pull, and you've got it, I've don'e a couple suspension replacements, struts/coils for myself, and some buddies so I've got it pretty much down, but the first time I did it was able to figure it out, just be sure to pay attention to what you're doing and you'll be fine. if you need any help at all, just let me know.


----------

